# Speckled Trout Taxidermy



## Aggie '96 (Oct 27, 2006)

I caught a 28 inch trout and gut hooked it. I want to get it mounted, but do not know wether to get it skin mounted or fiberglass replica? I have it on ice now, it was caught today, and have pictures and measurements. What is the best way to go? Does anyone have suggestions on names of taxidermists who are good with trout?


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Skin Mount*

If you have the fish & want a nice mount, I recommend Jack Innmon in North Houston. He's the best I've seen on Skin Mounts. He's not a big fan of Replicas, but he can do them. You can contact him at 281-448-2136.


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*FIsh Mount*

I second Inmon Taxidermy. He does a great skin mount but be ready for the stories when you drop off the fish plan for a least 30 minutes.


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

*Duncan Wildlife Van Vleck Tx*

This is a 29 3/4 @ 8.5 lbs. Terry Dunncan in Van Vleck Tx did this trout, its a skin mount! I have seen better but he did a good job. Thanx Terry!!!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Go to 'search' in this forum and look up this topic. There is a LOT of info already posted. NICE FISH !!!!!!!!!
I like the skin mounts !
Good luck.


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

txfishhunt said:


> This is a 29 3/4 @ 8.5 lbs. Terry Dunncan in Van Vleck Tx did this trout, its a skin mount! I have seen better but he did a good job. Thanx Terry!!!


No offense txfishhunt, but I would not recommend whoever did that mount to anyone unless you got it for free.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

reddrum said:


> No offense txfishhunt, but I would not recommend whoever did that mount to anyone unless you got it for free.


Let's see yours then...:headknock


----------



## SILLS (Dec 5, 2009)

Robert Harris owner of Wild Woods Taxidermy. Nursery TX 575-2317. He has done 2 skin mount trout for me and I don't plan on going to anyone else. They look great.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Anbody have any photo examples of Jack Innmon's work?


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

I would recommend BASS Taxidermy in Texas City. Can't think of the guy's name but does great work. He will not do a skin mount on salt water species though.

Shudda..........


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

*Replica or Not?*



reddrum said:


> No offense txfishhunt, but I would not recommend whoever did that mount to anyone unless you got it for free.


The pic DOES NOT give the mount any justice! I am going to get a replica on this trout that I caught in March, take a look!! I never got a weight but it was around 28inches. And yes the Trout was RELEASED!! IN VERY GOOD HEALTH!!


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven't caught that monster troout yet, but I know many people that have. John Glenn in Corpus does by far the best I've ever seen. The only problem is that he's so busy it takes a little over a year to get your fish back. Trust me the skin mounts I've seen that he has done it's worth the wait. You'll never be happy with a replica. Here's his number 361-991-3130.


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanx!!!


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Shimanobandit said:


> I haven't caught that monster troout yet, but I know many people that have. John Glenn in Corpus does by far the best I've ever seen. The only problem is that he's so busy it takes a little over a year to get your fish back. Trust me the skin mounts I've seen that he has done it's worth the wait. You'll never be happy with a replica. Here's his number 361-991-3130.


THANX!!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Replicas*

Several replicas just arrived.


----------



## rainwater (Nov 17, 2006)

Get the replica, they last for years, look authentic if you use the right dermist, and the skin mount will bleed thru over time.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I back replicas because you can let the big trout go. If you do gut hook it you can get great photos eat that fish and still enjoy the replica for life. Replica is a great way to go in my book. I have a replica flounder on my wall that was done by a Henderson guy in POC. He is not there any more and I wish I knew where to find him. He was good.


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

brain taxidermy in tomball,tx did my redfish. heres a pic


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

nice display...I like the pictures framed with the mount.....cool


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Not to jack this thread but wondering the going price per inch. I thought it was outrages 15 years ago so I carved some reps. from wood to save a dime.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I have two skin mount trout on the wall from Bobby Peterson and he is doing a replica bass for me right now. He does excellent work. Definitely go with a skin mount. Here is Bobby's info if you would like to contact him:

http://alieftxtaxidermy.com/


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Not to jack this thread but wondering the going price per inch. I thought it was outrages 15 years ago so I carved some reps. from wood to save a dime.


$16 an inch for fiberglass


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

These are the best I've seen. Pics were taken in the Tackle Box in Victoria. I think this is John Glenn's work. Someone please confirm this.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Connie Mack Moran at Creative Feathers in La Marque. Although I love the concept, I have never seen a replica that didn't look fake.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Here's a photo...*



TXDRAKE said:


> Anbody have any photo examples of Jack Innmon's work?


TXDRAKE - Here's a photo of 5 Jack did for me. The middle one is a Replica
The other 4 are Skin Mounts.


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

*Trout Mounts*

John Glenn in Corpus Christi is the best. It will take a while to get it but it's well worth the wait.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I would say since you had to keep it you might as well get a skin mount. Either way, nice fish.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

SNM said:


> John Glenn in Corpus Christi is the best. It will take a while to get it but it's well worth the wait.


It was about two years ago this time he wasn't even accepting fish he was so backed up.


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Connie*



Levelwind said:


> Connie Mack Moran at Creative Feathers in La Marque. Although I love the concept, I have never seen a replica that didn't look fake.


X2....Connie does great work.


----------



## 4Dchasrz (3 mo ago)

MAGNUM said:


> These are the best I've seen. Pics were taken in the Tackle Box in Victoria. I think this is John Glenn's work. Someone please confirm this.





MAGNUM said:


> These are the best I've seen. Pics were taken in the Tackle Box in Victoria. I think this is John Glenn's work. Someone please confirm this.


Hi.. not sure but that brown trout looks like the same one i had stolen in melbourne victoria.. was 27inch and i broke a few of its fins on its spine up top on the same spot.. couldnt say 100% but im 99% sure.. if someone purchased that fish somewhere and did not catch it can use please contact me.. tnx


----------



## danielemartini4 (3 mo ago)

He's not a big fan of Replicas, but he can do them. You can contact him at 281-448-2136.




Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Fyi...skin mounts shrink over time...

Drifter


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Drifter said:


> Fyi...skin mounts shrink over time...
> 
> Drifter


that's what she said


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Replicas last longer and look the same. Replicas and skins are both air brushed, so either you have a good air brusher or not. Here is a pic from FTU, the top trout and red were done by same guy(not the bottom trout), best I've ever seen and I've seen a lot.


----------



## King_Salmon (3 mo ago)

rainwater said:


> Get the replica, they last for years, look authentic if you use the right dermist, and the skin mount will bleed thru over time.


Pls whats the best replica for this...


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Aggie '96 said:


> I caught a 28 inch trout and gut hooked it. I want to get it mounted, but do not know wether to get it skin mounted or fiberglass replica? I have it on ice now, it was caught today, and have pictures and measurements. What is the best way to go? Does anyone have suggestions on names of taxidermists who are good with trout?



Post some pics of your fish would love to see


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

C HOOK do you know who did those replicas you posted from FTU ?


----------

